# Ignition Stiga Park 2000



## Janne from S (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi i got a small problem.

I´m trying to change the ignition on my Stiga Park 2000 because the original key is a joke (you can start it with a screwdriver (not the drink hehe)).

So i bought a new one with a propper key.

Now the problem, can anyone tell me how to contect the cables to the new one or provide me with a electrical scematic of the conections?

I´ll insert a pic of how the old one was conected and its markings and the new one and its markings (see thumbnail below).

I would be realy greatfull for anny help.

/Janne


----------

